# New Owner of an Old JD 750 Need Help with trans/Hydrau Fluid



## 1926 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok I am the new owner of an old JD 750. This is my first JD. Up till now I only used older gas tractors. The person I got the tractor from let it sit up for abou1 year. There is water in the Hydr/Trans fluid. I found 2 drain plugs underneath the tractor. Are there any others for the trans/hydra fluid? Once it is drained, where I fill it. I figure the trans is with the dipstick. But where does the hydr go? Then can someone tell me how to bleed the hydra lines? I ordered an operators manual and repair manual. But I would like to get started with the maintenance.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Your transmission and hydraulics are the same fluid. So you want to use a tractor transmission/hydraulic fluid.
On my 850 I fill it through the dip stick hole on the transmision near the shift lever.


----------



## 1926 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I went to the local JD dealer yesterday. The svc dept said there should be a dipstick for the Hyd pump. I didn't see one on my tractor. I guess they cannot remember what every tractor has and doesn't have


----------

